# His health or my sanity?



## figuringitout (Oct 14, 2010)

So this is my first thread and I have gotten much clarity from reading others the last few weeks. I am hoping for some advice with my situation. Being recently separated for the second time in a 15 year marriage I am thinking this very well maybe it. Time will tell. But now what's different is that I have a husband that is not in the greatest health. He has managable medical issues but is kinda naive about his health. We have two teenagers and I have always been the one who oversaw his health issues. Well now that he and I have realized we just can't be together I worry. I found out today I am going to have to pay more than I can truly afford to maintain his healthcare. I can't just dump him but he seems to think it's no big deal if he goes without. I am already paying for maintaining the livelyhood of myself and our kids without any support from him. I don't know what to do. He makes me crazy. He's so lost I don't know how to deal. I go into everyday trying to keep our family afloat and he is on an island with himself. Realizing I can't make him do anything do I let him self destruct infront of our kids?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm guessing that your husband is in his late 30s or 40s. His personal issues are not your responsibility even if you stay together. He is a grown man and can make his own decisions regarding his life.


----------



## figuringitout (Oct 14, 2010)

Very true. It's just difficult when I think about our kids seeing him go through this. He is actually older, in his 50s. I do still care about him. I just want him to be happy and healthy. Whether it involves me or not. Does that sound nuts?


----------

